# Skipped events on 942



## 10056753 (Apr 3, 2002)

I have had my 942 for over 6 months, and it seems to work fairly well. However, the formula one race this week was noted as "skipped, duplicate event". Additionally, when i looked at the DVR events, the practice session info (which was recorded successfully) showed "formula one race" instead of the usual "formula one practice".

when I called dish, they said they just get the programming guide from the service provider and if two different shows have the same "info", then the DVR just skips it...even if it is not the same event.

So now i go and look forward in my schedule log and the first event i come across is "deal or no deal" upcoming this monday. It appears that it will record correctly, but the information shows the exact same info as in already recorded deal or no deal shows. namely "contestants get a chance to win money, from one penny to $1 million. New."

What is going on? How does the DVR actually know whether the same event has already been recorded or not? Neither the tech (nor his manager) knew that you could override the "skip" of an upcoming event by choosing "restore". Actually, my 13 year old son had to point that out to me!

Any help is appreciated.
Thanks, Chi


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

There is additional guide info that is not visible to the end user. That is what drives the scheduling logic. If the programming provider goons that up, the event will not record correctly.


----------



## Tom-Tx (May 23, 2005)

Too many inconsistencies. If the show is really important, I just use ALL instead of NEW. It is much easier to delete an unnecessary show than it is to get it back when / if it replays.


----------



## 10056753 (Apr 3, 2002)

Tom-Tx said:


> Too many inconsistencies. If the show is really important, I just use ALL instead of NEW. It is much easier to delete an unnecessary show than it is to get it back when / if it replays.


Yes...i also always use "all", but that does not prevent "skipping" of events due to the DVR thinking an event has already been recorded. I don't know of any way to force all events...even duplicates.

Thanks, 
Chi


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

10056753 said:


> Yes...i also always use "all", but that does not prevent "skipping" of events due to the DVR thinking an event has already been recorded. I don't know of any way to force all events...even duplicates.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chi


Set up a Dish Pass, restricting to the channel in question if you need to.


----------



## wingnut1 (Nov 10, 2005)

I always go through my events to be recorded at some point in the week. There are times throughout the year that I may have missed an episode or I had to choose which programs to record because of conflicting timers. This way I can make sure that the programs I want get recorded. I also have some shows where I didn't start watching until later in the season so I set a timer with all shows and I can skip those that I've previously seen. It might take five minutes to do this, but this way I'm sure to get what I really want.


----------



## nostromo777 (Jul 20, 2005)

I had the exact same problem, and it looks like the race this coming weekend was going to be skipped as well. I had to delete the timer and enter it again.


----------

